# [JAVA] Web Proxy Tutorial



## Skid (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Tutorial welches es mir ermöglicht einen Web-Proxy zu pragrammieren.
Leider wurde ich bisher selbst noch nicht fündig, was aussagekräftige Tutorials angeht, deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr evtl. ein paar Referenzen habt ?

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sicher, ob es sinnvoll ist dafür Java zu nutzen.

Würde mich üer Ratschläge und Anregungen freuen!

Liebe Grüße,
SkiD.

P.s. Mir ist klar, dass es einige gute Proxy's gibt, wie bspw. Squid, dass ist jedoch nicht Teil des Problems, da ich mich in die Entwicklung eines Proxy's einarbeiten möchte!


----------



## kabel2 (29. Oktober 2009)

Unter Web-Proxy verstehst Du ein Programm welches auf Port 80 lauscht und die Anfrage auf einen vorher konfigurierten Endpunkt weiterleitet?

Ich bezweifle, dass es hierfür überhaupt ein Tutorial gibt. Als Startpunkt würde ich mich in Sockets einarbeiten [1]. Für die Konfiguration tun das erstmal die Properties [2].
Und dann halt zwei Sockets aufmachen, den einen in den Listenmode schalten (ServerSocket), und die Daten durchschleifen.
Ich kann mich allerdings schon noch erinnern, dass man speziell mit Sockets aufpassen muß, dass wirklich alle Daten weitergeleitet werden.

Wenn das dann mal steht, kanns weitergehen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Proxy_Autodiscovery_Protocol
Bandbreitenkontrolle
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Cache_Communication_Protocol


[1] http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/javainsel_18_007.htm ff
[2] http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/javainsel_12_009.htm


----------



## Toni99 (29. Oktober 2009)

vgl. *http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-03-2008/jw-03-asynchhttp.html* und http://xlightweb.svn.sourceforge.ne...va/org/xlightweb/SimpleProxy.java?view=markup 

Toni99


----------

